# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Beachstart

## Unregistriert

Hi!
Hab neulich Beachstarts gebt. ....versucht  :Happy: ..hat nmlich berhaupt nicht geklappt.
Wo liegt das Geheimnis? Kraft, Gelenkigkeit oder was auch immer. Wre dankbar ber Ratschlge.

----------


## Jrgen

In der Rubrik MOVES ist der Beachstart genau erklrt. Schau mal rein.
Gre
Jrgen

----------


## TomFlensburg

Hi,

fr tiefe Beachstarts, siehe Anleitung unter Moves -> Wasserstart.

Beachstarts aus flachem Wasser sind hnlich, nur viel einfacher. 
Stell Dich mit Board und Segel in die Ausgangsposition. Setze dann den hinteren Fuss zwischen den vorderen und hinteren Schlaufen in der Brettmitte. Jetzt holst Du etwas Dicht und setzt den vorderen Fuss aus Brett. Das Segel zieht Dich quasi hoch. Sobald Du stehst auffieren, sonst zieht es Dich vorne rber. Sofort den vorderen Fuss und den Mastfuss belasten, sonst luvt man schnell mal an.
Wenn Du beim aufstiegen zu sehr dicht holst haut es das Segel weg und Dich evt. gleich hinterher. 

Muskuls und gelenkig bruachst Du nicht zu sein.

Gruss

Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

hey, danke fr die antworten!

@ tom
bin muskuls aber vllig ungelenkig  :Happy: 
wenn ichs mal aufs brett geschafft hab, hat mich, wie du beschrieben hast, das segel nach vorne gezogen. (sah bestimmt voll scheie aus) oder ich hatte den fu zu weit hinten und bin abgesoffen, so weit, dass ich keine fahrt aufnehmen konnte. na ja, werd weiter ben

----------


## shifty

..das wird, das wird! Das Spiel mit dem Wind muss man imho sehr ben. Das war fr mich am Anfang ein wenig schwierig. Mittlerweile schaffe ich es aus brusttiefem Wasser  :Happy: 

Und ich bin weder gelenkig NOCH muskuls, hehe

----------


## Unregistriert

genau... , das Gefuehl fuer den Wind fehlt Dir anscheinend noch. Wenn das erstmal vorhanden ist, nimmst den das Wort Beachstart nicht mehr in den Mund ;-) 
Also wenn Dich das Segel uebers Brett haut, nimm fuer den Anfang auch lieber noch ein kleineres Segel, dann geht das Ueben noch einfacher, gerade wenn das Gefuehl fuer den Wind noch nicht ausgepraegt ist.
Viel Spass beim Ueben,
Guido

----------


## Unregistriert

Man mu flink reagieren. Wichtig ist immer auf der Brettlngsachse zu stehen. Wenn du dich raufziehen lt, Gewicht sofort auf den vorderen Fu und solltest du etwas zu viel Schwung haben machst sofort die Segelhand auf (rigg aufrecht) das kostet keine Kraft, dann steht das Segel neutral im wind, dann gehts ans dichtholen und abfallen dann kannst schon hinter den Mast steigen. Spter steigst dann gar nicht mehr vor den Mast sondern gleich in die Schlaufen (mach ich zumindest so wenn genug Wind ist) aber das hat wahrscheinlich noch ein bisserl Zeit. Was mir damals auch ein bissl was gebracht hat: Ich hab mich mit dem Rigg in der Hand ein paar Minuten mit dem Board gespielt, Board in die richtige Position drehen komplett ber die Finne im Kreis drehen und wieder in die Position bringen das hilft ein bissl das Gefhl dafr zu bekommen und alles natrlich so dass es dir das Rigg nicht aus der Hand reit oder das Segel umschlgt. Schaut vielleicht bld aus aber dann hast keine Probleme mehr das Board in die Pos. zu bringen die du haben willst.

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
ein ganz wichtiger schritt beim erlernen ist  sich sich heraufziehen zu lassen.
d.h. ein fu locker auf dem brett und sich dann vom rigg aufs brett ziehen lassen. dabei immer ordentlcih druck auf den mastfu geben.
gru
rolf

----------


## Unregistriert

danke fr die tipps.

@ den schreiber des letzten beitags. mit dem fu vor den mast bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. werds morgen mal probieren.

----------


## Unregistriert

> danke fr die tipps.
> 
> @ den schreiber des letzten beitags. mit dem fu vor den mast bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. werds morgen mal probieren.



n, so kann man das nicht schreiben!!!!! wollte sagen: auf die idee, den fu vor den mast zu setzen, bin ich noch nicht gekommne

----------


## marc

Ein wichtiger Punkt der bisher noch nicht angesprochen wurde:
Wenn du das Brett in Pos und stabilsiert hast, setzt du das hintere Bein zwischen die Schlaufen auf der Brettlngsachse. Jetzt must du  gleichzeitig das hinter Bein zu dir heranziehen und das Segel stellen (Arme lang machen), was eigentlich automatisch passiert. Wenn du jetzt nicht einwenig mit dem Segel das Brett korrigierst, luvst du automatisch an!! Also mit den Armen Druchk auf den Mastfu geben.

Vorbung: wie ein Vorredner schon mal vorgeschlagen hat, erst mal mit dem Segel das Brett steuern eventuell das Brett 1x komplett drehen ber Riggsteuerung. Ist fr den Wasserstart noch wichtiger, um Brett in Position zu bringen.

Tipps:
-Brett beim Heranziehen etwas auf Raumkurs abfallen lassen, durch das Aufsteigen luvst du ja sowieso an. 
- Wenns dich stndig vorne ber haut; Segel mit dem Aufsteigen auffieren (ffnen!)
- Wenns nach hinten fllst, bist zu sehr angeluvt!! Brett bem Aufsteigen mehr in Richtung Raumschot bzw. Brett mehr heranziehen und gleichzeitig Druck auf Mastfu

----------


## Unregistriert

hey marc! auch danke!!
aber mal eine andere frage: wie kann man stolz sein, saarlnder zu sein????  :Happy: ))

----------


## wavemaster

man stellt den fu natrlich nicht vor den mastfu!!!!!!!!!
gru
rolf

----------


## Unregistriert

zum letzten Post.
Und warum stellt man den Fu nicht vor den Mastfu???
Wenn grad mal genug Wind ist fr Wasser oder Beachstart ist das fr einen Anfnger sicher leichter so zu stehen dass man nicht gleich anluvt weil man zu weit hinten steht. Man kann mit dem vorderen Fu mehr Druck geben um abzufallen. Mach ich auch bei wenig Wind und ich kann mittlerweile ziemlich gut surfen. Fr Anfnger ist es immer besser beim Mast zu stehen. Sogar beim Freestyle spielt sich alles um den Mastfu ab.
Backwindjibes, Sailbody 360, Helitack bis hin zu den gesprungenen Manvern wo natrlich nur das Krpergewicht beim Mastfu ist. Spock, Flaka, Grubby----einfach alles.
Wenig Wind---Fu vor den Mastfu, viel Wind knapp dahinter (Anfnger) Fortgeschrittene knnen dann schon direkt beim aufsteigen in die Schlaufen steigen (bei gengend Wind).

----------


## danifuerte

bei mir klappts 100% erst seit ich auf eins aufmerksam gamacht worden bin:
man darf sich nicht selber wie ein klammeraffe am gablebaum hochziehen und dabei die arme beugen sondern 
man mu die arme hochstrecken und dann zieht einen das segel hoch. also: rmchen in die hh! beide arme! zack! und schon stehst du oben!

----------


## Renninger2001

Hi,

so, gleich mal ein bisschen Werbung betreiben (mein eigenes Surfforum):

http://surfersdream.de/thread.php?threadid=26

Da habe ich des ganze mal ein wenig zusammengeschrieben. Hoffentlich hilfts weiter  :Smile: .

Renninger2001

----------

